# New person in Suffolk, UK



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi all readers, especially fellow sufferers.I am a new member to this support group, and I would love to hear from anyone who needs someone to talk to!I have a blog which can give you some of my back-ground with IBS. I have also posted a recent 'Forum' entitled 'Any help'?Help is a two-way thing with IBS as each person is different and there is no common solution.Please don't suffer in silence!baz22p


----------

